# Red Kites



## natsuko (Jan 3, 2009)

I still find it strange seeing them fly here in Leeds even though I see them regular over my house at least once a week. They are absolutely stunning birds.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I didn`t realise that they were that far north.I live in the Chilterns and although I fear to say it you almost get blase seeing them.


----------



## wolves121121 (Mar 27, 2008)

i think its great there spreading across england more and more now.


----------



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

here's a Welsh one


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 3, 2009)

colinm said:


> *I didn`t realise that they were that far north*.I live in the Chilterns and although I fear to say it you almost get blase seeing them.


They go even further than that. We have a few of them on the Black Isle - an area just to the north of Inverness.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

They are amazing  I never tire of seeing them, I always get excited lol


----------



## natsuko (Jan 3, 2009)

Kettykev that is a brilliant picture.

I still cant forget the first time I saw one flying over my house in Oct 08 although I must admit I didnt know what it was and assumed buzzard it wasnt until May 09 when I saw it again and looked in a bird book that I found out what it was. I've been almost knocked over whilst watching it fly about as it was coming really close and I didnt realise I was about to step on the road. You just dont expect to see them fly so low in urban areas out in greenbelt sure but in a built up area its just strange.


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

*HI*

I saw one near me in Norwich last week :gasp: what a cracking thing to see,love em


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

where I work we sometimes get out to the Reading/Tadley/Thatcham area and theres bloody loads there.

Last summer I was in Tadley and we saw 9 all at the same time just circleing round and around.

Amazing birds.


----------



## Parasaurolophus (Apr 1, 2010)

I saw one on wednesday, and 3 others in diffrent times and other months but in close area's
and I live in hertfordshire the county directly above london.:mf_dribble:


----------



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

How about a white one?


----------



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)




----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

A few years ago my Dad took us to a pub on a hill somewhere down south were there was dozens of the things flying overhead. It was amazing.


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

we get loads round here, there are breeding pairs in tree's not far from me, its great to sit in my garden and watch them fly overhead or perch in the trees a couple of doors down from me. beautiful birds they are, will try and get the pictures my mate took from my garden


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

wolves121121 said:


> i think its great there spreading across england more and more now.


They are spreading, but the fact they are common is as a result of reintroduction programs which have been going on for several years now. All of the places mentioned - Leeds, chilterns, scotland, newcastle - and others are right next to reintroduction sites.

They are definiotely spreading though as we get a few a year over the house and there's no reintroductions nearer than leeds here!

Great birds though. : victory:


----------



## RENT-A-GOAT (Oct 25, 2009)

Quite a few around these parts mainly along the farmland byt he sides of the M40 towards Oxford. I strongly disagree with the set up a feeding stations for them, people think they are helping the birds but in reality he is not as they are making the birds depandant on humans for food and it will be intresting/sad to see the day one ever closes down as the birds who were raised around that area will struggle as hunters as they have never had to do it as all of there food has just been handed to them.


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

RENT-A-GOAT said:


> Quite a few around these parts mainly along the farmland byt he sides of the M40 towards Oxford. I strongly disagree with the set up a feeding stations for them, people think they are helping the birds but in reality he is not as they are making the birds depandant on humans for food and it will be intresting/sad to see the day one ever closes down as the birds who were raised around that area will struggle as hunters as they have never had to do it as all of there food has just been handed to them.


Red Kites rarely hunt, they are scavengers. But I do know what you mean. They'd probably just disperse over a wider area.


----------



## edgar1981 (Nov 6, 2007)

yeah there are millions of them round here, there's quite often five or six of them above the field behind my house. lovely to see. i did overhear some fella in the pub the other day complaining that 'there's too many of them now and they eat all the smaller birds'. 

people sometimes have no idea what they're on about.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

I love seeing these, I can remember when they were really rare and the only ones I'd ever seen were in Spain. Now, when I drive through Wycombe and surrounding areas they are everywhere, I've seen 30+ on one car journey! No sign of them spreading around this area just yet though.


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

We have a large country park not far from us.. Kites have been nesting there for a good few years and we have been amazed at how many there are flying over the houses daily. 

Liz


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

I saw a few a few years back alongside the M40 - then a few more while fishing in Oxford last year, a couple would come down every morning. Loved watching them, amazing to see considering 15 years or so ago they were rare and very localised.

My sister works on an industrial estate near me in Warrington and says some of the Security Guards have told her that there are a pair of Red Kites nesting nearby.

Would be very interested to see them if they are ! I never thought they were up in this area as yet.... 

There's loads of Buzzards near me these days, saw 3 circling this morning, just hope it's not these being mistaken for 'Kites'....


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

kettykev said:


> How about a white one?
> image


Which feeding centre is this?

How about these:

















And a few crows and buzzards:


----------

